# Best way to poultice a horses foot?



## moodymare1987 (27 July 2009)

So basically my horse has been lame, since twisting a shoe on a ride, so I had to pull it off. Since then he had a very swollen leg and was lame.
Got vet and turns out he has an abcess in his foot.
So the vet poulticed it and sorted it out, But I am wondering what are everyones best methods and what do you use to poultice a horses foot? As I know a few people use different methods to poultice and I would like to know yours.

Many thanks


----------



## Lolo (27 July 2009)

I think we use sterile gauzey stuff, put it in hot water, put it on the hoof, then bandage it on round the hoof then put vetwrap on, the duct tape around that. We change it fairly regularly as well...


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (27 July 2009)

Very small nappies are quite effective as they seem to draw a lot out of the foot, I cut a hoof shaped bit of animalintex first, dunk it in boiling water, squeeze the excess out, wait til it's not quite so scalding hot then put that in the hoof, nappy on the top, vetwrap it all on.  Having read it back Im not sure if the animalintex is necessary - maybe the nappy would do on its own?


----------



## vicijp (27 July 2009)

Animalintex cut to cover the hole, soffban, vetrap, duct tape.
Never put vetrap onto the hroses skin, and cutting the tape ratehr than wrapping it around makes it easier to cut off.
If the hrose has a shoe still on you will need a layer of gamgee also.


----------



## Nailed (27 July 2009)

Nappies, hot salty water and vet wrap it up, and then duct tape to finish. 

Nappies definatly do on there owe.

Lou x


----------



## rema (27 July 2009)

I use gaffer tape over the vet wrap as they seem to rip quite easily if the horse moves around alot.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (27 July 2009)

I use Animalintex, pop it in hot water, squeeze off water then stick on frog, bandage up with tape, add one shoof, job done.
I find getting set up with a stool next to me and horsey is fab and allows me to do it quite quickly and easily


----------



## moodymare1987 (27 July 2009)

Oh forgot to add the vet pulled the shoe off today.
Thanks so much guys, will defo be taking tips


----------



## sea_view (27 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Very small nappies are quite effective as they seem to draw a lot out of the foot, I cut a hoof shaped bit of animalintex first, dunk it in boiling water, squeeze the excess out, wait til it's not quite so scalding hot then put that in the hoof, nappy on the top, vetwrap it all on.  Having read it back Im not sure if the animalintex is necessary - maybe the nappy would do on its own?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto except I always use the animalintex with the nappy


----------



## moodymare1987 (27 July 2009)

That is what the vet did today, just got to stock up on all of them now. Didnt want it from the vet as they charge silly money for things. I was asking about getting a wormer and he said they are 30 pound I was so shocked.


----------



## Nailed (27 July 2009)

ebay vicky.. its brill

Lou x


----------



## moodymare1987 (27 July 2009)

Ooh thanks for that Lou 
Mind you I will be looking for all random things now and end up spending loadss


----------



## wildpoppywild (27 July 2009)

animalintex the vet wrap, ducktape if i'm putting her out, we struggle having her in 24hrs cause her legs swell so badly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i have spent hundreds on animalintex and vetwrap since having abby


----------



## Butterbean (27 July 2009)

Good tip from my vet, instead of wrapping the duck tape round &amp; round the foot over the vet wrap, make a square of duck tape before you start, e.g. on the wall or stable door, 2 layers so it is strong, then after you have vet-wrapped, pull the square off the wall and use to cover the bottom &amp; sides of the hoof. Not explained that at all well but it is lots easier than trying to wrap tape round while horse wiggles its foot in the air.


----------

